# Land of OZ



## James Smith

Has anyone here purchase a pup from Land of OZ kennel If so what did you think of the pup?? Or does anyone have any information on the Kennel GOOD or BAD???:idea:


----------



## Wade Morrell

I have purchased dogs from Rob, and bred to his dog. You will NOT find a more honest good person to deal with. Rob has been breeding DS for longer than most people here in the states and really knows his stuff. As you ask around I'm sure that everyone will have the same to say. Rob is the kind of person that you want to be in the "dog" business.

Wade Morrell


----------



## James Smith

This is the same information I hear from alot of people. Does his dogs usually throw a STRONG working line?? Hey and THANKS for the reply


----------



## Wade Morrell

Here is one of his pups that we trained from 8 weeks and is now a working Police dog. 

as a young dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ska0UJuBQCk&feature=related

training

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP3HV8yBRJk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I've seen some nice dogs Rob has bred also. Good choice!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have seen 5 dogs from that kennel and did not like a single one of them.


----------



## James Smith

Jeff looks like you have some pups on the ground or about to be so any info


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

They are not Dutch shepherds, so if you are looking for one of those, I would keep looking at different breeders. Are you really wanting to do a sport with a DS ? I would figure out what sport was within reasonable distance to me, go to the clubs and see if you like the people before getting a dog. 

With gas prices getting retarded high, the cost of dog sport goes up. On just about every poll I have ever seen, the average one way drive time is 2 hours one way to train.

My litter turned out to be mostly females. Most sport people go with males. The pups I have look to be able to do sport, first time breeding for both so if they do what their parents did and get stronger as they go along, they will do ring easy enough.


----------



## eric squires

Rob is a super guy and his dog are as well. My dog Rip is a son of Jett. I have had a bunch of Jett sons and they have all been good dogs. I placed all but Rip as police dogs.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi

Wade Morrell said:


> I have purchased dogs from Rob, and bred to his dog. You will NOT find a more honest good person to deal with. Rob has been breeding DS for longer than most people here in the states and really knows his stuff. As you ask around I'm sure that everyone will have the same to say. Rob is the kind of person that you want to be in the "dog" business.
> 
> Wade Morrell


 
i have known rob for quite awhile now he is a good guy and safe to do business with--i have a jett daughter and a grandson, both very nice dogs, the male is in training for psa


----------



## Jim Cook

Rob is an honest guy who breeds nice dogs, and stands behind his dogs. We bred Mina to Jett 2x and had two fantastic litters. Dot (Dorothy) was the female we kept from the 1st litter (and later sold). She is an exceptional bitch. Just bought a Jett/Mattie son from Rob, who is a nice pup too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nXelsPJoeM The DS female is Dot. See for yourself.

If Rob says he is going to do something, he does it. I've never heard of anyone having a bad experience buying from him, and if you don't like the dog he will replace it or make things right. There are very few people in the dog world I would give this endorsement to. 

There are other good DS breeders out there, but IMO Rob is one of the best.


----------



## Kim Silsley

I also have a female out of Jett/Dynasty, and I love her! She is unlike any other dog I have ever owned, and she just loves to work. I told Rob what I planned on doing with my new pup, and he picked my pup for me and she is perfect and I couldn't have gotten a better dog. Rob is very nice and still keeps in contact and likes to hear updates with her.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Can you show some examples of these dogs ? I am very serious when I say that I have seen 5 and didn't like a single one. And when I say didn't like, I mean shitter. Absolute nerve bag shitter.


----------



## James Smith

Gee GUYS looks like Jeff is calling you out.... BUT it is still 6 to 1 6 LIKES and 1 DISLIKE (JEFF) Any replies????


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

You will find out there are huge differences in opinion of what is good. I may have only seen the 5 most terrible dogs. The guy might be the nicest guy on the planet, what I am saying has nothing to do with him, just what I have seen.

So, there really isn't a "call out". The fact is that more than likely, the guy could sell you a fantastic dog and you won't do shit with it. That is the most likely thing to happen in all these equations. I have no idea why you would want a dutch shepherd to start off with. Do you ?? LOL


----------



## Wade Morrell

James, Jeff's point is exactly correct in my book. I could get the greatest pup in the world but if I suck as a trainer then the dog will reflect that and people usually put that on the dog and not the handler. The dogs are the easy part...its we the handlers (and I include myself in that) who dont live up to our end of the bargain...


----------



## James Smith

So then that get's to the points that maybe a lot of people on here are wrong at saying that their dogs are the BEST you know HARD dogs or good blood line with a bunch of TITLES. So now we get to the point George Foreman and his many sons NONE of the will be as GREAT a George himself.. I have had many people to P.M. telling me that they have pups for sale. If I were to tell you of my other dogs that I have a lot of you would probably laugh and say that it is not a good breed so I just stay second BEST because I know what I have. I appreciate all input here good or bad because after all we still like the same subject DOGS


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Do you want a DS or what, cryptic boy ? Jeez, makes me wonder why I type at all.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I think Wade is right in the matter of "it's the pups up bringing". Any pup can be broken and made to look bad, fear things he would never fear if someone else had it as a puppy. I don't think all breedings here in the states are bad, I think the raising and training of dogs here is bad. 

Most people here that buy pups have little experience doing bite work or raising a dog, and then they bring it to a trainer that does more to break the pup down(unknowningly) than build it up. This is why I see more Sch. People who have success with puppies than anyone. They are used to taking shitty show line GSD and "trying to build them" that when they take a malinois pup they "spin it up" but at lest they don't break them down. There is a lack of experience and teams in the states that seem to break down puppies. Just look at some of the posts on here on WDF from people you think are experienced, that just make you shake your head.

Jeff could very well have seen bad dogs from here but anyone who says they have never produced a bad dog is a liar.


----------



## James Smith

Hey Jeff no BOY on this side of the computer


----------



## kristin tresidder

oh, here we go...


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

eric squires said:


> Rob is a super guy and his dog are as well. My dog Rip is a son of Jett. I have had a bunch of Jett sons and they have all been good dogs. I placed all but Rip as police dogs.


Hi Eric,
How many pups in the litter, seems like a high number of police dogs in the litter. (you meant dual purpose police k9 right?)


----------



## eric squires

I have purchased several Jett sons from Rob from several different litters mainly Jett x Dynasty but also the Jett x Mina litter, so pups were not from same litter but on different years, we kept RIP for breeding and he is an excellent schutzhund dog he has an amazing handler oriented drive to work that is endless, RIP would jump off a ten story building for a kong and RIP has produced several dual purpose K9s mainly from the line breeding to Sosha, Jett's littermate


----------



## Guest

kristin tresidder said:


> oh, here we go...


 
where we going? :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Hey Jeff no BOY on this side of the computer

I have no idea what you are flipping about over here. Are you saying that "cryptic boy" was enough to send you over the edge ? 

Maybe you should stick with the dogs you have.


----------

